
Gitea 1.10.0 Released - sondr3
https://blog.gitea.io/2019/11/gitea-1.10.0-is-released/
======
wheresvic3
Gitea is simply an amazing piece of software and a big thank you to all the
contributors!

It really is comparable to Gitlab without the heft that Gitlab brings.
Moreover, it is really straightforward to install and you can run it on a
really low-end machine which makes it perfect to get up and running just to
try it out.

~~~
naranja
I don't think the comparison to GitLab is reasonable: Gitlab brings a much
broader feature set and has a much larger product vision
[https://about.gitlab.com/direction/maturity/](https://about.gitlab.com/direction/maturity/)
I'm mostly missing a native CI-support.

I do agree, that most "simply a GitHub-like web frontend for Git"-purposes
Gitea sounds like a really awesome deal if simplicity and functionality.
Looking at [https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/comparison/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-
us/comparison/) is really an impressive list.

~~~
1337shadow
Native CI is definitely going to cause a user base shift, drone-ci does the
job but in my opinion the decision to not let users directly edit env vars
makes it pretty annoying to maintain simple configurations - where you don't
deport environment variables to some external secret manager which you'de put
a key for in your CI, when such complexity is not needed for a project.

------
bori5
Great software and I've started using it for some hobby stuff on my Macbook.
Some of the default setup locations such as /usr/local/bin/custom/app.ini
could be better, heck app.ini in that location could be anything! The FAQ at
[https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/faq/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/faq/) does give
a clear indication of where things go, so I put all my stuff in ~/.gitea and,
a simple alias takes care of starting Gitea: alias giteaweb='gitea web -c
~/.gitea/custom/conf/gitea.ini'

~~~
Just1689
I run mine in a container with a volume for persistence

------
rubyn00bie
Pretty stoked to try this out... Just dug into Gitea about a week or two ago.
The make sure checks have passed will be a nice feature to make sure I don't
fat finger things.

I just wish migrating from Gogs was more straightforward, if you're on a newer
version of Gogs, it seems like an odyssey. I got about halfway through and
then saw I was going to have to upgrade version by version, and just bailed.
With that said, I'll probably just migrate the bits of data out PSQL by hand
that I want from Gogs since that seems easier and less error prone.

~~~
ereveles
Recently moved from gogs to gitea and yes, it can sound a bit daunting to
upgrade version by version, but probably didn't took more than 5 min. Give it
a try, i bet it sounds more complicated than it is!

------
naranja
I understand that Gitea focus on light-weight, painless instance: Just run a
binary and you're done. That far I understand why I would choose Gitea over
GitLab.

But what are the USPs between Gitea and [https://gogs.io/](https://gogs.io/) ?
Both Go-based. Both using the same claims. Actually from the very first
impression Gitea looks more polished than Gogs.

 _Update:_ Okay - I learned that Gogs a) has only one maintainer and b) can
not make pull requests between branches of forked repositories. Also
[https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/comparison/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-
us/comparison/) provides a first overview.

~~~
epse
Gitea was originally a "community fork" of gogs

------
chappi42
> I just wish migrating from Gogs was more straightforward, if you're on a
> newer version of Gogs,

For me it's either Gitlab (huge) or Gogs (small). Open source is great, thus
Gitea could be forked and add more features. -- My instance works on Gogs fine
since a long time, no reason to migrate.

~~~
atomi
There are some issues with Gogs not working with tags on Drone CI. I wouldn't
have switched otherwise.

------
iamwil
I had thought that Gitea would be self-hosted.

~~~
piotrkubisa
That's actually interesting, but there is some work already done in that area,
but Gitea opposed to GitLab is not a company (nor group of $$-oriented
people), but just a community-based effort, so I would not expect someone will
invest in infrastructure and maintenance. However, it does not deny the fact
they actually self-host the experimental/staging area[0] and time have been
invested to migrate outside GitHub[1].

[0]: [https://gitea.com/explore/repos](https://gitea.com/explore/repos)

[1]: [https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/1029](https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/1029)

------
cproctor
Thanks and congratulations! This may be the project that finally gets me to
invest in learning go.

------
egorfine
Gitea is just incredible.

